# Happy New Years Guys!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy New Years Everyone I hope you're 2017 is an Awesome year! Can't wait to see what it brings, Hopefully Great Health and Not too many Problems for Any of You Guys!

Take a kid Hunting and Spread the Lifestyle so they can enjoy our Passion!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Richard and the same to you and every PT member!

We may not know what this year holds for us all, but at least we don't have to start out defending our Second Amendment rights against a president who hates our Constitution and wants nothing more than to circumvent it.

America is poised for a resurgence in the resourcefulness that has made us great. Just watch us grow!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The best to all for the coming year. May the warm winds blow and the garlic grow.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep--- Happy New Year Folks.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy new year!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Happy new year y'all! I hope this year is better than the last!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

This is going to be epic...put on your seat belts and enjoy the ride for freedom and prosperity. May those who oppose the ride get run over by the Trump Train. They will be but a bug on the windshield and a flick of the wash and wipers, as the dog hanging his head out the window gets his jowls blown open and relishes the ride as well.

Woo hoo I'm stoked and thankful to GOD, to bask in his deliverance, Happy New Year to all, and may you all enjoy good health.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Looking back on 2016 I think it will be remembered as the year America Said NO More to Crooked Politicians and their Schemes! We Made a Fool of all the Talking heads onTV that thought they were so much smarter than the American People! Our Nation Now has more Hope than I have seen in forty years or so!

Now is the time to Give the Crooked politicians that Don't Want to Be A Part of this Revolution of and 'by the People THE BOOT! The Up and Coming Mid Term Elections will be as important as the Last election!

Looking forward to an Awesome Year and Years to come!

God Bless the USA!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy New Year ! :beerchug:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I am fortunate enough to have great friends on PT. I will pray you all remain my friends as you are great people; all of you!


----------

